# Another victory for us



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.ussportsmen.org/legislative-action/u-s-house-votes-to-protect-hunting-shooting-on-public-land/

Remember now, this helps us not one iota if the prez and hillary sneak their UN gun ban through.
Send an email to your rep. for passing this and remind them to help us out on the UN ban....It doesn't matter if your Rep is anti gun send it anyway and remind them that they are SUPPOSED to represent their constituency. Their personal views should not even come into play.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the update Don, and excellent reminder to stay very active contacting the Reps and Senators at both State and Federal levels. The more they hear from us the more they will react to us. I always use the line "you are employed by the people"


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's great news ! Thanks for sharing that Don.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It is great news....But it don't mean squat if our leadfership and the UN get their way.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Good post Don, finally someone got it right.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

youngdon said:


> It is great news....But it don't mean squat if our leadfership and the UN get their way.


 It's kinda funny as I've signed several petitions for local issues through Change.org with many of my representatives. Lo and behold I'm on their lists for updates now for darn near every issue they're voting on. They know they're being watched but people have to put them on notice or it's all for naught.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for the update Don. Nice to know the sportmens voice is heard. Like ya said there is still a lot out there that needs our attention. Let's keep our voice LOUD!!!!


----------

